# Par 38 with gooseneck



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello Planters

Have a question. Will a planted tank grow well with a par 38 with gooseneck?

I know that light is used for salt water tanks but wondering if anyone has used one for a planted tank.

If so would that be a low light, or med to high light tank?

Thanks.

Will also post this on the marine forum.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a 3W white LED on my 1 gallon marina cubus and it is sufficient for my Anubias Nana petite to grow. 

But because a PAR38 bulb has different color LED in it which are normally mostly blue, it won't look good on a freshwater tank.


----------

